# stx 38 yellow deck-parking brake does not work



## badger2014 (Jun 24, 2014)

I inherited a non-working stx 38 yellow deck.l am going through the technical manual to try and figure out the issue. When I set the parking brake the brake pedal stays down but the clutch pedal does not.


----------

